# Channel to Med



## Geoff Crowther (25 Jul 2018)

Been on a bit of a bimble.

https://farnotfast.blogspot.com/2018/06/channel-to-med-part-1.html

https://farnotfast.blogspot.com/2018/06/channel-to-med-part-2.html

https://farnotfast.blogspot.com/2018/07/channel-to-med-part-3.html

https://farnotfast.blogspot.com/2018/07/channel-to-med-part-4.html

https://farnotfast.blogspot.com/2018/07/channel-to-med-reflections-and-overview.html


----------



## videoman (25 Jul 2018)

Great pictures and trip report, thanks for posting.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2018)

Not bad considering you just popped out for a pint of milk


----------



## Geoff Crowther (26 Jul 2018)

videoman said:


> Great pictures and trip report, thanks for posting.


Thanks


----------



## Geoff Crowther (26 Jul 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Not bad considering you just popped out for a pint of milk


Cheers


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2018)

A fantastic and a really well told story. You should be immensely proud of your achievement. It must have been incredibly hard at times but you found a way to over come the physical and mental challenges. Very well done Sir !


----------



## Geoff Crowther (26 Jul 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> A fantastic and a really well told story. You should be immensely proud of your achievement. It must have been incredibly hard at times but you found a way to over come the physical and mental challenges. Very well done Sir !


Thanks. You're very kind.


----------

